# What kind of ducks are these?



## riverbank (Feb 15, 2017)

I live on the middle fork broad River and fish slot. On foot. Pretty much Everytime I go I see some ducks. When they take off they make a whistle that sounds more like a squeak and it sounds like it's happening Everytime they flap there wings. And in rapid succession. Probably not enough Info but I don't duck hunt and have been curious about them for a while.


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 15, 2017)

Likely wood ducks.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 15, 2017)

Havana Dude said:


> Likely wood ducks.



That's gets my vote. Google wood duck and click on images. It will probably look familiar.


----------



## Anvil Head (Feb 16, 2017)

Teal have "whistling" wings as well. Most all ducks make this sound when flying to some degree.


----------



## maconbacon (Feb 16, 2017)

Sounds like he's describing the wing whistle of a hooded merganser. Don't believe woodies make the same noise in flight 

Here's some sound of the hoodie wing whistle

https://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Hooded_Merganser/sounds


----------



## mizzippi jb (Feb 16, 2017)

"Make a whistle more like a squeak".......wood duck.


----------



## riverbank (Feb 16, 2017)

There pretty good sized, about the size of a chicken maybe. I looked up wood ducks, not that I get a real good look at them when they take off or anything, I never see them until they do and they usually scare the crap out of me, but they don't seem to have a lot of color on them. That wood ducks flight whistle I listened to sounds a bit like it though. There's usually 2 of them together as well. Sometimes more. But mostly just a pair of them together.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 16, 2017)

Wood duck.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Feb 16, 2017)

Sounds like the very rare GA wood duck to me


----------



## Havana Dude (Feb 16, 2017)

Do they stay below tree top level for the most part? That is another woody characteristic. In flight, low light and distance, the male/ female difference in color is not always obvious. In pairs is a big hint too. Possible to be another duck, but I'm sticking with woody.


----------



## riverbank (Feb 16, 2017)

They just always fly the path of the river. Probably 10 to 30 foot above the water. Do people hunt these ducks? Kevbo3333 you said rare.....How rare? Protected? If they are I don't see how a duck hunter would know the difference while trying to get a shot, there fast and I can't ever get a good look at them. And I've seen them a bunch of times. They always see me first though.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Feb 16, 2017)

riverbank said:


> They just always fly the path of the river. Probably 10 to 30 foot above the water. Do people hunt these ducks? Kevbo3333 you said rare.....How rare? Protected? If they are I don't see how a duck hunter would know the difference while trying to get a shot, there fast and I can't ever get a good look at them. And I've seen them a bunch of times. They always see me first though.



the wood duck is the most killed duck in GA. they fly early and right at shooting light and unless they are decoying or sitting on the water. they are very hard to tell the drakes from the hens when you are pass shooting.


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 16, 2017)

Woodies!!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 16, 2017)

suma ducks


----------



## kevbo3333 (Feb 17, 2017)

Wood ducks are not rare in ga, it was a joke. If they are in range I can tell which is a hen and which is a drake IF they wait until shooting light, before shooting light it's to dark to identify anything by sight. Woodies sit in pairs on the rivers a lot and will fly lower than tree level most of the time when spooked. Take some binoculars and look for them on the sides of the river next time.


----------

